# Sticky  Vintage Tube Amps



## Jeff Flowerday

Here are my 2 babies:

1964 Princeton
1966 Deluxe


----------



## Stratocaster

nice nice...guess u can pull off any hendrix tone from them (tho he used marshall)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Stratocaster said:


> nice nice...guess u can pull off any hendrix tone from them (tho he used marshall)


I have an 18 Watt clone that might be a little closer to the Hendix thing.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

teleman said:


> I've played a number of Deluxes, but I'm not that familiar with the Princeton. I mean, I've heard of them, but what do they sound like? Is it similar to a Deluxe, or a totally different beast?


Princeton is a little Deluxe in some senses. It's about 12 Watts. The best clean sounding Fender when set up properly. The only problem is the Princeton is just that, nothing but clean, humbuckers will barely make it break up when cranked. Now it's brother the Princeton Reverb has a little more gain on tap because of an extra gain stage in the reverb circuit.

Same goes for the Deluxe, it's a little cleaner than the Deluxe Reverb for the same reason as the Princetons. Just not as bad.


----------



## SCREEM

sweet amps...I'm starting to hate you, you have nothing but the best of the best


----------



## whitegreyblack

Here's the baby that routinely rocks my socks.


----------



## imbackagain2

Really nice amp. I mean really nice. I wish I could get my hands on some cool vintage gear. You seem to have it all.


----------



## PintoMusic

This is only sorta vintage but it's also Canadian.

This is my Garnet Enforcer tube combo. I think it was made in the late-70's:


----------



## Robert1950

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Here are my 2 babies:
> 
> 1964 Princeton
> 1966 Deluxe



Can I kill you and steal them both???? Especially the Princeton ????


----------



## Yerffej

Robert1950 said:


> Can I kill you and steal them both???? Especially the Princeton ????


dont quote pictures. I like the simplicity of tweed deluxes more, myself. it is hard to find a bad tone with so few nobs. nice amps


----------



## StevieMac

*It's all about quality, not quantity...*

First is a 1960 5F6-A with vintage P10Q's. It serves double-duty since it's perfect for both harp _and_ guitar. 
















My other is a '62 Pro/Super. I consider it a hybrid since it came with factory original _tube rectifier _and has since been converted to a 2x10 set-up. It's now more brownface Super than Pro. I love 'em both!


----------



## CocoTone

I posted mine in another thread, but here they are again. Traynor Guitarmate with a G12H30 Heritage speaker, Traynor Bassmate head on an old large Sunn 2X12 semi open-backed cab with Chinese Greenbacks, and a 5 year old Super Reverb Reissue that sounds as good as any of the vintage Superes I've owned.

CT.


----------



## guitarzan

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/rawkzilla/lgsp905.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/rawkzilla/Dscf0006.jpg
that is my YSR1 custom reverb
i need to get better speakers in the cab.
i put in the LG because i see you have one as well.
what string guage are you using and do you have a specific setup for height of the strings and pickups? those seymours are fairly hot and i have been experimenting with different setups.


----------



## Tybone

I guess you could call my two fenders "Barely Vintage". I have a two amps from 1971. A silver face Twin and a silver deluxe reverb. No pics yet.

LB


----------



## scuffelwood

*if its tweed is still vintage???????*

Mines Tweed so it`s Vintage...........ok its not its Peavy.......damn!


----------



## sesroh

ive only got one vintage amp. its an early 70s HH electronics 100watt head. if you're a fan of pink floyd, im sure you know of these. they can be seen numerous times during the Live at Pompeii film. i have been using it with a mid 80s Marshall 1965A 4X10 slant cabinet.










ive also got a a maybe 10-20watt selmer tube amp from around 1961. it is my fathers amp he has had for many many years. i can post pics of that if any1 is interested.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*1968 Super Reverb*

Pictured here with my 1967 Gibson ES345


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*1964 Bandmaster*

Sold this one a while back but what the hell, enjoy the pic.


----------



## nonreverb

'67 Super
This baby's sold!


----------



## Robert1950

My FAKE vingtage amp, :tongue: A reissue of the '50s GA-5 Les Paul Junior.


----------



## M_A_T_T

*Here are my two*

I also just ordered a 1964 Blackface Princeton. :rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

That one is in excellent condition for the age. Nice. Drool


----------



## Mr. David Severson

It is in really good shape..I scored this one off a janitor from a mall I used to work in. It sounds fantastic. It didn't have the original speaker in it, it came with a old peavey square magnet speaker that sounded like a fart can. I put a revrend all tone in and it really opened it up:smile:


----------



## torndownunit

That Super and that Deluxe Reverb are great looking. I'd love to own a super one day if I lived somewhere where I could could actually turn it up.


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## CocoTone

guitarzan said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/rawkzilla/lgsp905.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/rawkzilla/Dscf0006.jpg
> that is my YSR1 custom reverb
> i need to get better speakers in the cab.
> i put in the LG because i see you have one as well.
> what string guage are you using and do you have a specific setup for height of the strings and pickups? those seymours are fairly hot and i have been experimenting with different setups.


I use .11`s on all my guitars. I've since traded the LG in for an LG signature with Duncan buckers.

CT.


----------



## M_A_T_T

My new addition came.


This only had one previous owner. A real closet classic with the original RCA and Mullard tubes. Totally untouched.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bRian

80's Fender Super Champ. This is my pride and joy


----------



## bolero

Pual, does that super have a 15" speaker?

have never actually seen one of those, cool pic!


----------



## Pauls2

It has 2X10's - very clear, articulate and detailed.....but it can sure rock! 

I just picked up a CS Nocaster and they were made for each other......the Nocaster is so responsive I can almost breath on the strings and they start to ring. 

I've never experienced a guitar and amp become an extension of each other like these two. Leo got it right - right at the beginning!

Paul


----------



## bolero

nice!!

that thing looks totally badass...I hope you don't go & get it retolexed or anything !!


----------



## gerald guerrero

Sweet Home Al-a Baa-MA!.....Won'tchu Flyyyyyyy Highhhhh Freeeeee Bird ,yea! Just picked up this old mace head. 160 watts Hybrid. Skynyrd recorded and toured with this . This is styraight from the Horses mouth (Ed King).They dumped the Black widows from the L-4125 and put JBL's init though, and took the back off. Ive had the cab. for awhile, but just got the head tonight. More tone,mmmm, possibly. More power?...doubt it!!


----------



## Pauls2

bolero said:


> nice!!
> 
> that thing looks totally badass...I hope you don't go & get it retolexed or anything !!


No chance of getting it retolexed........People pay good money for bumps, tears and dirt!


----------



## M_A_T_T

Got two more to add.


----------



## gerald guerrero

M_A_T_T said:


> Got two more to add.
> 
> 
> Matt. I really think those old Fender units are some of the most rare and desirable gear left on the Planet. I would gladly donate my liver to research(not charity, they wouldnt want it) for that sweet sweet unit. You are very fortunate my fine Canadian friend!I think hose "verb units are going to skyrocket in value!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice units Matt. Very nice indeed. I would love to run into a few of those at a yard sale. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Since I sold my Deluxe and I'm selling my Princeton I should really delete this thread. :wink:


----------



## torndownunit

Ya see, it didn't come with a tube chart. 1968 Princeton Reverbs have the same circuit as the blackface though. I have learned that through research on other forums. On the 'simple' amps like that they didn't change the circuit when they went silverface. 

So technically, it really doesn't matter. But as you know it does matter to collectors if you ever went to sell it. I'd be curious if it's an actual blackface just for insurance reasons etc.

I have all the serials from the transformers etc. (which I heard are better to go by then the tube chart). If anyone knows about this stuff, let me know and I will PM you the info. I don't want to sidetrack the whole thread.


----------



## Ripper

GuitarsCanada said:


> Does it still have the tube chart attached inside> Is the circuit either one of these? AB868, AB1270. the blackface circuit was AA1164. Below is a tube chart from my Super reverb, which was a silverface but had the blackface wiring from the factory.


Don't rely on tubecharts to be accurate. Some blackface PR's had tubecharts indicating AA764 for them when the circuits inside were actually AA1164. It was common for amps to have the wrong tube chart in them right from the factory. 

In regards to the blackface/silverface transistion, it took quite awhile for some of the circuits to make the change, and some made the changes in stages. The Deluxes and Vibrolux reverbs were some of the last to be completely silverfaced. The biggest difference was when CBS went to using crap quality drop capacitors. Changing those in a silverface to some good quality sprague or mallory makes a big difference right off the bat.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I've got a pair or Amperex twin 6V6 amps with cast 8" Jensen speakers. They look like a suitcase and were made in 1954... I have to take some pics... I'll post them shortly. I've also got two matching reel to reel tape machines.
Very cool!
All are completly origional and in perfect working order... they need to be cleaned up a little is all.

khing


----------



## old crow

Cool GA-400 , Hamm.


----------



## garretrevels

here's my late 50's RCA Victor tube amp (with tremolo)

12 inch speaker

tube line up is as follows....
6AU6, 6AV6, 6AQ5, 6X4


----------



## nonreverb

*Fender Concert*

Picked up this beauty today for $650. All origional dates November 1964


----------



## shoretyus

Where did you leave your house hey again? :smile:

Ok buddy you now have a deadline. You have been promising a jam room. I want to play that. Me and ol what's his name are coming. We bring tidings of joy and good Danish cheer. In return ...... I get to play that thing and one of those B thingama bobs that I know you have... NO T's or limey's... 

I will start phonin' your wifey.......


----------



## nonreverb

greco said:


> Wow !!! Has it been in the original box since 1964?
> 
> Congrats...great score.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave,

Not quite but darn close...even has the origional cover and candy...:smile:


----------



## nonreverb

shoretyus said:


> Where did you leave your house hey again? :smile:
> 
> Ok buddy you now have a deadline. You have been promising a jam room. I want to play that. Me and ol what's his name are coming. We bring tidings of joy and good Danish cheer. In return ...... I get to play that thing and one of those B thingama bobs that I know you have... NO T's or limey's...
> 
> I will start phonin' your wifey.......


C'mon down I dare ya


----------



## laura-j

*nice amps*

I have a princeton reverb 1965... it's the nicest sounding amp i have at low volume.. i'm trying to get the nerve to try it miked playing out.. i'm just old school i guess and like to have a lot of power on reserve... bruno amps and a 
1982 jcm800 full stack


----------



## bRian

This is my 70 Princeton, picked it up on kijiji.


----------



## Geek

That looks in pretty good shape :smile:

Cheers!


----------



## devnulljp

Here's my 72 Traynor YGM-3 1x12 (with 1980 ES335-Pro, w/ SD Antiquities).









Not exactly vintage, but old (and fine) enough.

Man, those baby boomers are sure kicking our arses:


----------



## vgm9

*Arc amps/ pine electronics*

HI, I'm new here and hope to get some info on my new vintage 5 watt ARC tube amp. HELPlofu


----------



## fraser

vgm9 said:


> HI, I'm new here and hope to get some info on my new vintage 5 watt ARC tube amp. HELPlofu


made in montreal by pine electronics(pepco) in the sixties and early seventies. pepco made a number of amps, all similar- but with different badge names, like pine, regal,arc, riviera etc.
if it has only one transformer youll want to put in an isolation transformer so you wont get bit- they can be a bit dangerous-
ive got a few-


----------



## vgm9

*thanks fraser*

Any idea how much an isolation tramsformer and 3 prong conversion would cost?


----------



## fraser

i paid about $20 per transformer- 
hammond isolation transformer, 169QS, primary 115v, secondary 115v
i walked into my local electronics store, and they ordered em in for me.
i simply bolt the iso tranny to the bottom of the cabinet, cut the old 2 prong wire so that it reaches the tranny, them hook it up- then i cut the one end off a 3 prong pc power supply cord, and hook it up-
White and black to transformer black leads. Original two power leads from chassis to transformer red leads. Power cord Green lead to amplifier chassis.
cant imagine it bieng expensive, only takes 10 minutes- id charge $20 if it was me for the work-
does your amp have just the one transformer? and do 2 of the tubes have numbers like 50l6 and 35z5?
if its got 2 transformers, then you just wire a 3 prong cord like the old one, with the green wire going to the chassis-
some applicable infos here-
http://www.netads.com/~meo/Guitar/Amps/Kalamazoo/Mods/safe.html


----------



## traynor_garnet

vgm9 said:


> Any idea how much an isolation tramsformer and 3 prong conversion would cost?


I have a pro grade Hammond Isolation transformer sitting here. This one doesn't require any mods to the amp and will also ground you. It's over $100 new but is very safe and can be used with more than one amp. If you have any pedals sitting around I might be interested in a trade (just PM'd you too).

Get one of these things and forget about frying yourself! 

TG


----------



## ROADDOG

Some very nice amps in this thread , love the oddball stuff , and the uniquely Canadian Amps .. Heres a pic of my 64 AA864 Bassman and 66 Vibro Champ.


----------



## Guitarmonkey

*What you got....*

I've got a 1964 Gibson Atlas Medalist 50 watt 115 bass combo, which breaks up pretty sweet at about 4.5...the original RCA black wall 6L6 tubes still rock this box....

I also have a 1968 Garnet "the Odyssey" 50 watt 4 channel amp, which sounds so amazing with a matching set of 4-8 cabs and stands.

I can't seem to post attachments yet (noob alert), but soon enough..... Now I want to go home and plug my Gibby into that Marshall AVT150H I picked up yesterday....haven't even plugged it in yet....mmmmm, Marshall......valvestate, no less.

Monkey


----------



## geckodog

1968 Marshall Plexi that recently came into my store. Pretty sweet sounding amp. The 412 it came with isn't vintage.


----------



## devnulljp

Embarassed to post this after that plexi, but I just got this:
























Does that count? 1965 Silvertone 1448L amp-in-case. A mighty 3 W no frills tube amp. Even has one of the original tubes in there.
All wrapped up in a chipboard case ... and with a guitar too


----------



## bolero

really cool old supro 1624











great sounding ( when cranked) '60's gibson GA-8, 1x12 combo


----------



## Darcy Hoover

I rebuilt this Princeton Reverb, pretty much completely, all new electronics and speaker....



















and I don't know if this counts but this Deluxe Reverb....










I built myself.


----------



## Geek

Great job!!! kksjur


----------



## marcos

*Vintage amp*

All I can say is Wowwwwwwwww.Nice combo with a great looking Tele.You have the perfect duo right there.:rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## Rugburn

Nice work Darcy. I'm pretty sure I came across a PR amp you were selling
on the Halifax Kajiji. I've got a '66 PR, it's my favorite. I put a Weber alnico
10" in place of the awful Radio Shack one that I got it with it, now it's pretty
sweet. Again really nice work.

CHeers.

Took another look at your pics and noticed you put a Weber in your PR. Looks like the vintage series.


----------



## Darcy Hoover

Thanks guys! Got a good price for that Princeton amp in the states via ebay, just before their economy took it's nose dive! I'm thinking the Deluxe Reverb is a keeper...I can't play worth crap but what I do manage sounds as good as it ever will through that baby!

Yup, it was a vintage Weber, 10A125 I think. Got the vintage series in my Deluxe too. 

Latest through the Deluxe, unfortunately through an FD-2 OD... http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7238315


----------



## Rugburn

Hi Darcy.

Your Deluxe Reverb sounds as good as any of the reissues I've played. What's more, as the components and speaker age it will only sound better.Do you do much playing around with preamp and power tube types. Some guys will swear a certain 6V6 is best in a Deluxe, while others are best in a Princeton and so forth. I know I tend to go for the old stock tubes. They sound great and they last forever. I posted a couple of pics of my Princeton
in the "Amps and Cabs" section under the "what amp do you have" thread. It's a little more weather beaten, but it's one of those PRs that can keep up with a drummer. Nice friends list on your MySpace page by the way.Anyone who has Tom Waits and Jim Compilongo as friends is all right in my books.

Cheers Shawn.


----------



## Davestp1

*62tremolux, 66vibrolux reverb, 69 champ*


----------



## Rugburn

That's all the tone a man could ask for. Very, very nice.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## geckodog

Just picked this thing up recently. Turns out I need new speakers though. No big deal I guess. It's a Peavey Vintage, it's pre-1972 from what I can tell. This one doesn't have the master volume.


----------



## toocommercial

Those tweed Peaveys are real workhorses!

Here are two of my vintage Fender SF's.....'71 Twin (BF'ed) and '72 Super:



















I may sell the Super, as great as it sounds. I'm not in any rush, but it's sort of redundant with the Twin, and I'm guitar-heavy at the moment. 

I also have a '66 BF Deluxe that I will post shortly.


----------



## Soldano16

1972 Super Lead. It doesn't get any better.


----------



## Robert1950

Man, those transformers look like they would make major boat anchors if they ever bit the dust (in a hundred years or so)



Soldano16 said:


>


----------



## bolero

here's my baby, a '65 JTM100 super PA...basically a jtm45/100


sounds glorious: Jimi with a strat, and Cream/Zep/ZZ with a LP


----------



## Soldano16

bolero said:


> here's my baby, a '65 JTM100 super PA...basically a jtm45/100


That definitely deserves some sort of prize.kksjur


----------



## Intrepid

bolero said:


> here's my baby, a '65 JTM100 super PA...basically a jtm45/100
> 
> 
> sounds glorious: Jimi with a strat, and Cream/Zep/ZZ with a LP



Now that Head has some serious Mojo.


----------



## Caribou_Chris

*'65 jtm*

:bow:

...............................


----------



## bolero

haha, thx guys

funny, on my home computer I can see that picture fine, but was at a friends place and on his monitor it is so dark you can hardly even see the amp in that pic...I hope it's just his monitor that is funky & not mine


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Cleaned up the dead links.


----------



## garretrevels

Here's my early 50's National I got from Pete off the forum. I love this thing.










I'll be moving into a house soon and can't wait to be able to crank it up a bit more. I did some youtube video with it a low/medium volume..........check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M447flFbFZk


----------



## knottycm

Magnatone M10A










The geetar isnt Vintage lol


----------



## djfacile

Hey, I'm looking on ebay to buy a nice vintage amp (finally I got the funds !!). Just wanted to know if it's risky business to buy an amp on ebay without even having tried it ? I know it sounds obvious but......


----------



## Rugburn

djfacile said:


> Hey, I'm looking on ebay to buy a nice vintage amp (finally I got the funds !!). Just wanted to know if it's risky business to buy an amp on ebay without even having tried it ? I know it sounds obvious but......


Ebay has some very nice offerings from time to time, but it's also a place where fraudsters and folks who know nothing about old amps lurk. In all honesty, this forum is an excellent place to find a nice vintage amp. Look in the "for sale" forums under "amps, cabs and speakers". Here's one :

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=27533

Good luck,
Shawn :smile:


----------



## Swee_tone

Here's mine:


----------



## Guitarmonkey

*'62 Tremolux a'la Hammond*

Here is my '62 Tremolux, modded by Garnet Gillies, the Garnet tube amp creator from here in Winnipeg. This amp shakes the building.

http://s672.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=62Tremolux.jpg&newest=1

Hope this works....


----------



## Guitarmonkey

*Another Fender*

And another Fender, this one a '69 Bandmaster Reverb with 212 jumbo cab. This one has such an amazing sound. I've been using it with my Gretsch Double Anniversary, AND my USA Strat with Hot AND Cool rails, plugged through a Line6 XT live.

I just saw my buddy with his new X3 live, and now I want me one of those.....we'll see at Christmas time......

http://s672.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=fenderamp.jpg&newest=1

I've been offered a Rickenbacker trade for this.....I'm seriously chewing ont that.


----------



## kyle

New acquisition. '69 Bandmaster Reverb with matching cabinet. :rockon:


























EDIT: LOL. Just realized it's the same amp as the one in the above post. Thanks GuitarMonkey!!


----------



## Guitarmonkey

Nice amp you got there....


----------



## mhammer

Here's my pair.
A 59 Bassman with 3 of the original P10Rs.








A '59 Princeton, with the 8" Jensen replaced by an 8" JBL.


----------



## bolero

WOOT!!!


very nice!! :rockon2: :rockon2:


----------



## Fubar

*Pride of Canada Mr. Peter Traynors contribution........*

Sweet amps some hall of fame gear here........my contribution to this esteemed crowd........thru in the 64 ev644 mic


67 YGA-1 Signature/69 Tr-1 (outborard reverb)/custom B2 bins


----------



## J S Moore

Hey!! I get to play now too! 1950's National amp. Original tubes and original Jensen Alnico 8" speakers. The cloth has some water marks on it from being in an attic for years but otherwise in good shape. It's had a re-cap and a master volume and extension speaker jack added. Not that it really needed the master volume, that was done before I got the amp.









































I'm having a blast with it. Really has a nice hollow tone to it.

Edit: In talking about this amp with a friend of mine that black thing with the metal cap is actually a 6J7 tube. That's the tube for the gain stage of the amp and the 6SL7 is doing phase inversion.


----------



## J S Moore

And a couple of more shots.



















Here's the original tubes. All marked RCA. 5YG3, two big bottle 6L6G's and a 6SL7G.


----------



## fraser

wow jon- nice amp!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Jon. Do you have JS Moore pups in that LP?? Just kidding. 

Lovin' that National.


----------



## J S Moore

Absolutely I do. V-59's with 50's PAF magnets.

The amp is a lot of fun. I've got a boost pedal that really drives the amp. Sounds very sweet.


----------



## TonyD

J S Moore said:


> Absolutely I do. V-59's with 50's PAF magnets.
> 
> The amp is a lot of fun. I've got a boost pedal that really drives the amp. Sounds very sweet.


Hi Jon, what's the story behind those magnets? sounds interesting! :smile:


----------



## John Bartley

J S Moore said:


> Hey!! I get to play now too! 1950's National amp. Original tubes and original Jensen Alnico 8" speakers. The cloth has some water marks on it from being in an attic for years but otherwise in good shape. *It's had a re-cap* and a master volume and extension speaker jack added. Not that it really needed the master volume, that was done before I got the amp. I'm having a blast with it. Really has a nice hollow tone to it. Edit: In talking about this amp with a friend of mine that black thing with the metal cap is actually a 6J7 tube. That's the tube for the gain stage of the amp and the 6SL7 is doing phase inversion.


Very cool !! Very cool !! 

I'm jealous. I love old tube "things", and I'm afraid that amp would trigger a serious case of "tube lust" in me .

But....unless someone has re-stuffed the old waxed, paper and foil capacitors, and then dripped the old wax around them again, it's not recapped. It looks as if the power cord, a couple of wires, and possibly the electrolytic capacitors in the power supply have been replaced.

Unfortunately, the waxed paper/foil caps do DC voltage blocking duty as well as signal transfer. When they start to leak (electrically), it's due to shorting as the paper between the foil electrodes degrades, and.... it's possible to lose power transformers and tubes due to excess current when this happens.

When you play it, keep your nose working, smelling for excess heat, and/or smoke. It would be best to recap the whole thing.

Somewhere I have a little tutorial that I made up on "re-stuffing" caps. I'll try to find it and post it. ** EDIT:: here it is http://oldradio.ca/radio/Tech/Restuff/restuff.html

cheers

John (still jealous....)

ps : I don't intend to be negative - just would hate to see that little jewel of an amp suffer any damage.


----------



## J S Moore

TonyD said:


> Hi Jon, what's the story behind those magnets? sounds interesting! :smile:


I purchased the magnets from Kim at Vintage Checkout. If you look hard enough there's usually a few old magnets kicking around. A lot less expensive now than they were a couple of years ago.

As far as I understand about the cap changes only the ones that needed it were changed but I think that's a good question to ask the tech. I'll be there next week so I'll make a point of asking.


----------



## shoretyus

Love the bottle top 6L6's. I have two leslies that run 4 each. They just look cool all lite up. I will post a picture later.


----------



## Corppunishment

Droool!

How many watts?


----------



## J S Moore

Corppunishment said:


> Droool!
> 
> How many watts?


No clue actually. It doesn't hurt the ears so I would say no more than 10, probably 8 watts.


----------



## bolero

wow, that thing is definitely cool


----------



## fishin' musician

1970 Bandmaster Reverb.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Appears to be in fabulous shape too


----------



## jcober

1972 Fender Super Six Reverb









1968 Fender Bassman









1981 Marshall JCM800 4x12









1970s Marshall 4x12









1970s Vibration Technology Bass amp and matching 2x15 cab









19(??) Vox AC15









1960s Garnet









1960s Trend









1964 Ampeg Reverberocket


----------



## greco

jcober said:


> 1960s Trend


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ster's_Voice.jpg/250px-His_Master's_Voice.jpg


Is your pic the "His Master's' Voice" version for guitar players? VERY cool pic BTW !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LaRSin

*My 61 Blonde Bandmaseter*

I know I have posted this before ,But I can't help myself .
1961 Bandmaster and 1973 Tele,, the amp now has been sold..


----------



## Stratin2traynor

19(??) Vox AC15










Is that a reissue Jaguar? Love those. Nice gear


----------



## Thornton Davis

1970 Traynor YBA-3A Super Custom Special. It has a impedence switch on the back, either 2 or 4 ohms and outputs close 250 watts RMS.










TD


----------



## jcober

Stratin2traynor said:


> 19(??) Vox AC15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a reissue Jaguar? Love those. Nice gear


yeah its a 1994 MIJ '66 reissue. I dont think I could love another guitar the way I love that one. The block inlays are gorgeous.


----------



## thehoj

I live in Brandon MB, which happens to be the town where Albert Johnson lived and ran Johnson sound systems, starting some time in the 40's I believe.
Tales From The Tone Lounge; Made In Canada- Johnson Amplifiers

Anyways, I recently picked up a Johnson amp. I haven't been able to find any model stamps on it, or any date stamps, so it's really quite hard for me to say much about the amp's origin. But it's an interesting amp.

It uses all octal tubes (6sc7x2, 6sn7 (I think), 6L6GCx2, and a 5u4gb rectifier) and seems to have a custom hammond OT as well, it's small and has no model number on it that I can see. The PT is also hammond, and is a 273BX.

The speaker is a 12" alnico of some sort it would appear.. and is labelled as an Electronic Musical Instrument speaker with no model number on the back (I haven't pulled it out yet).

I'm not sure if this was some sort of prototype or experiment at some point, but I'm excited to tune it up somewhat.
At the moment it is functional, but is very poor sounding.. Fairly low output, and none of the pots seem to do much.

Obviously I need to change the electrolytics, but I think I am also going to replace the majority of coupling caps also and some resistors.. Probably change the circuits somewhat, as it's not very functional as it stands.
I'll stick with the Tranny's, even though the OT is most likely undersized, and attempt to use the original tubes also.

If anyone knows anything more about this amp, please let me know.
I'm interested in the year it might have been made, and also the speaker.. I haven't heard of this particular model before, I wonder how good it will sound when I restore the amp.

Here are some pics:

Cab:
http://home.westman.wave.ca/~vwtweaked/johnson/cab.jpg

Inside Cab:
http://home.westman.wave.ca/~vwtweaked/johnson/insidecab.jpg

Chassis:
http://home.westman.wave.ca/~vwtweaked/johnson/chassis.jpg

Internal:
http://home.westman.wave.ca/~vwtweaked/johnson/internal.jpg

Speaker closeup:
http://home.westman.wave.ca/~vwtweaked/johnson/speakercloseup.jpg

Tubes:
http://home.westman.wave.ca/~vwtweaked/johnson/tubes.jpg


----------



## gtone

'51 TV Front Tweed Deluxe. Original tweed, caps, resistors, pots, jacks, trannies and pre-amp/PI tubes (though these need changing pronto). Non-original handle and speaker, though the speaker is an ancient but perhaps superior sounding Jensen P12Q than the original P12R. Love this - Neil Young/Mike Campbell tones in a box!!!


----------



## Big_Daddy

My '67 Vibrolux Reverb. It's got re-issue Jensen C10Q's in it that sound fabulous.










My 335 sounds freaking awesome through this amp!


----------



## jimihendrix

My little National "studio 10" and Marshall JCM800...


----------



## gtone

Coupla more pics of my '51 5A3 Tweed Deluxe. My wife thinks it's a crappy looking old amp - I prefer to think it has 59 yrs of MOJO...


----------



## bolero

that thing looks awesome!!!


----------



## gregsguitars

Mine are Fender Dual showman and a not so vintage Gibson Super Goldtone half stack.


----------



## Spikezone

The one that 'got away':










Not mine but just like the amp I had before I decided in my teen years it would be cooler to have a Marshall instead (what a frikkin' dolt, eh?)
-Mikey


----------



## gtone

gregsguitars said:


> Mine are Fender Dual showman and a not so vintage Gibson Super Goldtone half stack.


Don't be a tease - please show pics if you got 'em!


----------



## offkey_

The SUNN and only ;







}

http://img222.imageshack.us/i/prssunn.jpg/


----------



## auger-1

hi guys
Here is a shot of a recently aquired 64 guild thunder1
12 watts and 12" speaker and built in tremolo


















Auger


----------



## GuitarT

My 1966 Epiphone Pacemaker EA-50.


----------



## Johnny

Hello folks. I'm new to the site here but thought I'd share a few favorites. 
Here's my Fender Princeton Reverb and my PEPCO Pine Electronics PAUL dual 8" amp (love that tolex). 
Funny how similar these two are in size.
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PAUL AMP/P1110228.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PAUL AMP/P1110230.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PAUL AMP/P1110232.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PAUL AMP/P1110233.jpg


....and here's my other PEPCO with a single 8" and no transformer...careful, she looks cute.
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PINE AMP/P1120700.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PINE AMP/P1120704-1.jpg
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PINE AMP/P1120711.jpg


----------



## Robert1950

Now here's a murder scenario that they haven't used on CSI yet. 



Johnny said:


> ....and here's my other PEPCO with a single 8" and no transformer...careful, she looks cute.
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PINE%20AMP/P1120704-1.jpg
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PINE AMP/P1120700.jpg
> http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p195/johnnyangel69/PINE AMP/P1120711.jpg


----------



## Johnny

Robert1950 said:


> Now here's a murder scenario that they haven't used on CSI yet.


CSI: Cute Sinister Instrument


----------



## gtone

'52 Valco Supro Tweed. I believe this is 1600-series model referred to as the Supreme. Schematic indicates Valco 510-1C, although no amps manufactured by National/Valco/Supro actually bore that name. All original except one filter cap (which is still in the amp btw, just bypassed with the new one), it even boasts the matching date RCA 6V6 power tubes. Has that great vintage tone that only octals running through a field coil speaker can generate, although it's certainly not very loud.

Will be up for sale soon (unfortunately) as wife strictly enforces a 4 amp limit policy... 8^(








[/IMG]


----------



## Jims

Just picked up an early 80's Mark IIB:










Not as old as some of the amps in this thread, but it's at least 3-4 years older than I am!


----------



## punt

Just picked up this lil badboy.
Late 60s? Supreme/pepco 1x12 tube combo.
Anyone got info on it? 
What the different inputs are for? How many watts? Kind of tubes? Speaker?





Specs:
3 inputs. 
Foot switch input. 
3 knobs
-tremolo
-bass/treble
-on/off volume. 

Markings:
CSA 19952 809. 2 amps. 115 volts 60 cycle 0.5 amps. 

Speaker codesw45 12ccr8

Works great! Gets pretty loud whens shes warmed up.Great thick tone with no distortion. Low end really comes out when you crank her.Just got her and im lovin it!
Taking it to a local tube amp repairer for a check up tonight to see if shes all in order!Any infos appreciated!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Tyler Savage

I would do terrible things for/to and with an old Mesa Mark series


----------



## Johnny

punt said:


> Just picked up this lil badboy.
> Late 60s? Supreme/pepco 1x12 tube combo.
> Anyone got info on it?
> What the different inputs are for? How many watts? Kind of tubes? Speaker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 3 inputs.
> Foot switch input.
> 3 knobs
> -tremolo
> -bass/treble
> -on/off volume.
> 
> Markings:
> CSA 19952 809. 2 amps. 115 volts 60 cycle 0.5 amps.
> 
> Speaker codesw45 12ccr8
> 
> Works great! Gets pretty loud whens shes warmed up.Great thick tone with no distortion. Low end really comes out when you crank her.Just got her and im lovin it!
> Taking it to a local tube amp repairer for a check up tonight to see if shes all in order!Any infos appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


 
Cool Pepco/Pine ELectronics. Made in Montreal, Canada. I have quite a few. I have some with the DW45 speaker code with Jensen stamped on them. Seems they are actually RSC speakers that Jensen may have subcontracted. As far as the different inputs, they do not seem to have any difference in sound (at least on my amps). Probably 5-10 watts. You may have already been to this site, but it is pretty cool and dedicated to these amps: Pepco Tube Amp - homepage

Not sure if this is your tube layout or not. I have 2 PINEs that share this layout and tube compliment.

















Here are some of my amps. You can see a few PINEs here:


----------



## punt

Wow you've got quite the collection! I'm going to try and detach the amp from the box. So I can get a better look at the tubes. They are all on the back of the metal plate so behind the speaker its hard to get at them. Any thing I should look into in terms of mods?I was told a 3 prong chord is best and should be done asap. Would it be possible to add a speaker out chord? To run a cab also? Id like to try this thing behind a 15. I think id get alot more low end(its got lots as it is).Or a bias? To push the tubes.Or are these too basic?Thanks for the info and pics! That paul looks bad ass!


----------



## keithb7

Here is my vintage amp collection so far. I'm pretty sure it will be growing more as time goes by.

1964 Bandmaster, 1968 Vibro Champ, Trinity Tweed Deluxe kit that I built.


----------



## HarpBoy

My 1956 Magnatone Varsity Deluxe. All original except the handle, which I finally had to replace a couple of years ago. I also suspect at some time in the past the knobs might have been changed from white to black. Sweet little 8 watter. Great for harp.



Cheers.


----------



## TheRumRunner

I don't see many of those Magnatones around, I've got a Starlet. With original handle - lol


























DW


----------



## kiddjazz

Ive got a few.
silvertone, harmony etc, in the bargain brands
A few of these british beasts..... Burmans are/were awesome










an old princeton









a canadian classic









There are worse things to hoard....... right?


----------



## Chito

Here's my 1959 Supro 1624T

View attachment 659









View attachment 660


----------



## ElectricMojo

Wow!
You guys have some great amps!
I love old Fenders and Supros.
Congrats!


----------



## TheRumRunner

Another

Early '50's National 1220 (made by Valco)

It's a tone monster


































DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

And a '55 National 1201, all the low watt dirt you need sans pedals


























DW


----------



## Dan43

here my Lifco model 1000
i just finish to re-tolex the amp today. but this amp is mod like a JTM 45 inside
here the pic


----------



## Cinch

My '68 YBA - had no tolex, grill cloth or knobs at all when I bought it - took it to Wild Bill and had anything it needed replacing inside done + small mod using the old ground switch. As vintage/used/abused as it looked naked, I figured it was worthy to restore - using all original materials from Traynor... the knobs I had from a vintage Traynor 6 channel PA...so lots of spares too 

http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p552/Cinch69/P3270148.jpg


----------



## JHarasym

Nice job! Where did you get the cloth for the front?


----------



## Cinch

Thanks! Although I personally can only take credit for getting the parts... lol ... I didn't trust myself to do my first tolex job ever on this amp, so I had a guy do it for me.

Thanks to the YGM reissue Traynor came out with I was able to get the cloth, tolex, logo and handle right from them...


----------



## Jamrod

I agree; your amp looks great!


----------



## anaerobe

Hi,

This is a wonderful thread. 

I have two vintage tube amps:

1. 1970 Univox U-1246 Bass amp head - was ~ 60 watts with two 6L6 power tubes, but I had it modified to a cathode biased design, so its pushing considerably less. 4 inputs, MIJ, distributed through Univox in NJ, USA. It puts out more than enough power, I should add, for my needs. Heavy, with huge output transformer. I run Mullard (came with them!) and a Tung-sol in the preamp and Winged C 6L6's in the power section. Black tolex, chrome in very good condition. I run it through a home made 2 x 12' open backed cab @ 16 ohms (loaded with one Eminence Man-O-War and one older Philips (Norelco) AD12100/M8. 

2. 1964 Symphonic tube rectified amp - I think this makes about 3 watts. No power transformer, as the circuit is set up like an old AC/DC tube radio. 
12AX7A preamp, a 50L6 and a 35Z5 (rectifier??) are the tube complement. Made in Montreal, Canada. The speaker is the original Alnico Jensen 6" which is in perfect shape. The output tranny is reasonably small, so this weighs a bit less than a Champ. It has been through its paces!! Lots of discoloration on the grill, lots of dings and dents and rips on the Tolex. It looks like its been gigged extensively, or at least very well travelled - she's no looker. Despite that this amp seems to be close to all original, and I understand it was bought at an estate sale two years ago. The second owner sold it to me with an 8" JBL replacement speaker, as he said that's how it was sold from the original sale. This was an amazingly cheap purchase (I found it on Kijijii in Winnipeg this spring). Construction is 3/8' plywood. The handle looks like something off an old suitcase. Looks cool somehow.

Two inputs, one on/off tone control, one volume control. That's it.

The tone of this amp is really sublime. Single coils just barely push it to distortion at "10". Decent hot humbuckers get into a creamy distortion tone quite easily. I think the tubes need some attention, I get some fizzing and crackle (sounding like the power tube) with the treble cranked. I wouldn't be surprised if the capacitors had drifted off value - it may need some help.

I don't have pics yet, but will tend to this issue in the next few days.

I wonder if Symphonic amps were made by Pepco/PINE (?)... if anyone knows, please post.

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## Electraglide

As far as I know, Symphonic amps weren't made by Pine, different csa number. Symphonic were made by Electronic Enterprises Ltd., csa #13550. Pine is LR 19952. What model is your Symphonic? I have a model MA1, from from 1950 I was told. Same tube set up tho according to the back plate it originally came with a 12SQ7. Over that is a paper flap that says 12AX7.....not too sure when that was change but it was a long time ago. Does the fizz/crackle go away as the amp warms up? Mine was owned by a biker/musician in the Calgary area in the late 40's, early 50's and looks like it was gigged quite a bit....but once it's warm it really sounds sweet....especially with a guitar with old single coils. Picked my up at a garage/estate sale his family was having....they were going to throw it out 'cause no one was interested. Go figure.


----------



## jefelex

I have an old YBA amp I use all the time - it is original except that I took off the handle on the top many many years ago - still has the original tubes in it - I bought it in 1980 from an electronics guy who never used it. I recently bought a nice 15" cabinet for it - sounds so so sweet - I'd post a pic, but it is in our studio and I am not there right now! - As with my bass guitar, I'll never sell it, so I don't care how much it's worth. Lado F2 bass. Traynor tube amp, that is my sound (and all getting as ancient as me!!)


----------



## anaerobe

Electraglide,

Thanks for the info on Symphonic... man, I'd love to get more stuff on who were the builders. Must have been a pragmatic lot - with the tubes# referenced right on the chassis stencil! 

This Symphonic is model MA7. Yep, the fizz and crackle does go away after 10 min or so, but never completely. You are absolutely right about the single coil sounds you can generate with this amp. Very nice, lots of detail.

I took some quick cell phone pics this morning. (The quality is not too great but you can get the general idea).

Here is the Symphonic MA7:


----------



## anaerobe

....and the Univox U-1246, along with an ad, and a schematic:


----------



## middleagedfart

Need a bit of info on this:

Sykes Model 50, PA-Bass/Guitar head with 2 x 15 cabinet.


















































From the looks of things I can date this roughly to late 60's. Works beautifully. I am going to sell the cab though as I just dont have the room. I'll run the head through my 2x12 with Goodman Audiom 61's.

Any info on who actually built it would be appreciated.


----------



## Jamrod

I've never seen one of these amps before. Are they rare? Someone in the "Traynor/Garnet" thread mentioned that Sykes used to be an instrument dealer in Mississauga. If that amp and cab were mine, I'd be keeping the set together. I'd make the room. Very cool gear, thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## middleagedfart

To be honest, I found next to diddly squat on them. All I found out is that Sykes Music was in Scarbough, and that they did produce some amps. I've been in the GTA for over 28 years (I'm 48 now), been in many a store and 2nd hand shop and this was the first one I have even seen in my life. I plugged my guitar in and it's great. Very fendery sound. The input volume acts like a gain, and you can throttle through the master volume. With my bass it's the shit, but I already have a small ampeg combo for that. And at 50 watts, it's only really good for studio work or a small venue. I do have a set of THD yellow jackets, so I'll pick up some EL84's and install them in the 6L6's place and see how it sounds with my guitars.


----------



## dcole

1964 Gibson GA-5 w/ push-pull 6BQ5's


----------



## J-75

I spotted this on Kijiji. It's in Kitchener.

Vintage Tube Guitar Amplifier - Toronto (GTA) Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Toronto (GTA) Canada.


----------



## rbrentmason

He's my Harmony H194 Tube Guitar Harp Amp


----------



## ElectricMojo

Looking really cool!


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra

Is 1977 Marshall JMP vintage?

35 years old this year. I'd say that's vintage.

Is there really a perceived quality difference between PTP and PCB Marshall JMP designs?

Here is a picture of my '77 Super Bass. I love this amp like it's my child.










BTW, this amp is in GREAT condition. I've inspected the guts, lots of red marker on all the connections. The guy who sold it to me says he babied it, had the filter caps and tubes replaced.


----------



## trlong

new to this site.....love this thread. Here is a shot of my '69 Princeton Reverb, with a '69 Bassman Cab. Rocks with a Tele, or Les Paul...country or blues machine.


----------



## SaviArt

Sweet amps. Fender vintage amps have one of teh most enjoyable sounds. They are also quite univeral


----------



## keithb7

A shot of my 64 Bandmaster and 68 Vibro Champ.









These are not actual vintage amps, but 2 that I built. Clones of a stock 50's 5F1 and 5F2A. Vintage
looks and sounds!







do 
I do enjoy them all dearly and they do get played a lot.


----------



## TheRumRunner

This thread has been too quiet lately...

A '48 or '49 Gibson GA30, in the mic input to get the most harmonically rich, over driven you could ask for...especially with a P90. 




DW


----------



## TheRumRunner

What a pair, lotsa porch fun.



DW


----------



## dcole

Did you take these pictures?


----------



## TheRumRunner

dcole said:


> Did you take these pictures?


Yupp that's our back yard where lots of sweet music is made



DW


----------



## sambonee

I ant believe your in the gta and it looks like a ranch in Texas or Mississippi. Cool photo touch. Is that from an app is the iPhone. ??


----------



## bolero

sweet amp!!

those are great photos...all you need is a bottle of moonshine in the background!!


----------



## Richie11

Hey, new here.. What's up?? Here is a pic of my Riviera 725 tube amp.


----------



## dcole

Sweet rig. It seems rare to see that head and cab together. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Richie11

Thanks! Yea don't seem to find many pictures with it's original cab or info on the amp itself on the web, but it sounds really good!


----------



## Davestp1

[/URL][/IMG]

Guess this should have gone here, posted it in the rig pics....1962 tremolux, 1966 vibrolux reverb, 1969 champ, late 90's peavey 410e cab. 
The cab has been wired to 4 ohms so all 3 amps can be hooked up. The 69 champ sounds surprisingly "large" driving it.


----------



## Hammertone

I like helmethead Ampegs.


B-15S / VT-40 / VT-22 / GV-22 / GV-15 / G-20 / G-12 / V-4 / GU-12 (OK, two of them) / J-42X / Reverb-o-Jet / VT-22 cab / V-4 cabs.
The black grill cloth on the VT-22 cab is not original.

Heck, some of the older ones are nice, too.


Echo Jet / Jet / Rocket / Rhapody "Special" / Super Echo Twin


----------



## bzrkrage

My 1961 Symphonic MA8-1. Made in Montreal.
View attachment 5174
View attachment 5175
View attachment 5177
View attachment 5178


----------



## bzrkrage

View attachment 5186
View attachment 5187
View attachment 5188


----------



## Sneaky

Flood survivors...


----------



## mhammer

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 5186
> View attachment 5187
> View attachment 5188


Ah, sweet memories.

My very first amp was a Symphonic, but with a slightly slanted-front cab, a heap 12" speaker, and *four* input jacks (one or two probably labelled "Accordion"). I said goodbye to it over 40 years ago, so I don't recall much about the tube complement. May have been a pair of 6V6, might have been single-ended. It certainly wasn't all _that _loud....until I used the mic preamp from a tube tape-deck I had to drive it. Had 4 controls IIRC; volume, tone, tremolo speed and depth.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sneaky said:


> Flood survivors...


 Any that didn't survive?
Had to do a bail out of a friends garage in the SE, 
"Hi, can we stay at your house? We're being evacuated. Umm...................is there any way you could help grab my amps & guitars?"

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> Ah, sweet memories.
> 
> My very first amp was a Symphonic, but with a slightly slanted-front cab, a heap 12" speaker, and *four* input jacks (one or two probably labelled "Accordion"). I said goodbye to it over 40 years ago, so I don't recall much about the tube complement. May have been a pair of 6V6, might have been single-ended. It certainly wasn't all _that _loud....until I used the mic preamp from a tube tape-deck I had to drive it. Had 4 controls IIRC; volume, tone, tremolo speed and depth.


Mine has the original Jensen 8". I have put this away & put a new Jensen Mod in to keep the original mint.
Here's a pic.
View attachment 5216


----------



## Hammertone

Sneaky said:


> Flood survivors...
> Ahhh, I see a Revebojet hiding in the background.


----------



## Sneaky

Hammertone said:


> Sneaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flood survivors...
> Ahhh, I see a Revebojet hiding in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye. Going up for sale soon in case you need another.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sneaky

bzrkrage said:


> Any that didn't survive?
> View attachment 5216


Only one amp was lost to the flood, a 60's Vox Berkley head. Some others were a bit musty from sitting in a wet basement for a week before we could get into our house. Fortunately we didn't get too much water in our basement, but the fact we couldn't get in to dry it up and air it out was the problem.

Here is our street a couple days after the river crested. It took six days before the water cleared so we could get back into our house, and I was assuming the worst the whole time. Most of our neighbours lost everything on the lower level but our house is built on higher ground so damage wasn't too bad.


----------



## TheRumRunner

Thank goodness. Man I feel for so many that lost so much.

DW



Sneaky said:


> Flood survivors...


----------



## Roryfan

Well, I finally got 'em all in one room & thought I'd take a pic. Not the best lighting, but you get the idea. The 18W Marshall & AC4 somewhat qualify as vintage since they're loaded w/ NOS tubes. Here's the herd from left to right.

Pignose
1972 Traynor YGM-2 
1962 Fender Princeton (Weber Signature AlNiCo)
Marshall 1974X HW Reissue
Vox AC4TV head
Marshall 1974CX ext cab
Stage Craft Black Jack 112 cab (Tone Tubby Red AlNiCo)
1969 Marshall JMP 20W Tremelo head
1966 Fender Vibrolux Reverb (original Jensen C10Ns)
Voltage open-back 212 (Celestion AlNiCo Gold & Blue)

Since it's only 7 amps & 3 cabs, technically I'm still in single digits. And do I really have to count the Pignose?


----------



## bolero

very nice collection of amps!!


----------



## TheRumRunner

I'm liking that collection. Don't stop now.

DW


----------



## Roryfan

TheRumRunner said:


> I'm liking that collection. Don't stop now.
> 
> DW


Thanks guys. The brown Princeton is my fave with the 20W JMP a close second. But thanks to my neighbours the wee Vox is the one that gets the most action.


----------



## handen

Hammertone said:


> I like helmethead Ampegs.  B-15S / VT-40 / VT-22 / GV-22 / GV-15 / G-20 / G-12 / V-4 / GU-12 (OK, two of them) / J-42X / Reverb-o-Jet / VT-22 cab / V-4 cabs. The black grill cloth on the VT-22 cab is not original.


 _Jealous~*_ Here's my vintage amp collection.







Left top to bottom: • Pignose 7-100 into a '70s 100w Sunn Concert Slave power amp • '70s 50w Garnet Pro 200 Super • Late '70s or early '80s Legend Super Lead 50 • Early '70s 50w Ampeg V3 • Early '70s 100w Ampeg VT22 with the gigantic square magnet speakers • Right top to bottom: • Late '70s or early '80s Legend Rock 'n' Roll 50 • Mid '90s Sovtek 2x12 with early '60s pre-Rola Celestion Greenbacks • Early '80s Legend 4x12 loaded with Celestion G12-70s • All of the heads and cabs are connected to an Ampeg System Selector for ease of use. *Edit: Holy cripes, does this forum not parse line breaks or something? Sorry about the formatting, I'll fix it shortly.*


----------



## Budda

I just got a '76 pro reverb. This will be the clean next to the FSM in the band im joining


----------



## gtone

Latest is a American version '70 smallbox 4-holer JMP, model 1987. Sad about the holes drilled in the back panel - a former owner did a Metro effects loop mod which was subsequently reversed. Original transformers and many of the Mustard caps also, however.


----------



## bolero

oh yeah!!

that Marshall looks great !!

I also had the good fortune to try out some of roryfan's amps the other week...some great sounding gear you have there!! and beautiful gtrs!

- - - Updated - - -



handen said:


> _Jealous~*_ Here's my vintage amp collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left top to bottom: • Pignose 7-100 into a '70s 100w Sunn Concert Slave power amp • '70s 50w Garnet Pro 200 Super • Late '70s or early '80s Legend Super Lead 50 • Early '70s 50w Ampeg V3 • Early '70s 100w Ampeg VT22 with the gigantic square magnet speakers • Right top to bottom: • Late '70s or early '80s Legend Rock 'n' Roll 50 • Mid '90s Sovtek 2x12 with early '60s pre-Rola Celestion Greenbacks • Early '80s Legend 4x12 loaded with Celestion G12-70s • All of the heads and cabs are connected to an Ampeg System Selector for ease of use. *Edit: Holy cripes, does this forum not parse line breaks or something? Sorry about the formatting, I'll fix it shortly.*


I'm digging that Pro 200!!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I posted this in a thread titled Found In Closet. Thought it should also be here.

The story I got is this was found in a closet of a house full of belongings willed to the owners nephew here in Calgary two years after he aquired the estate.
Upon the advice of a friend the amp was brought to Long and McQuade Calgary south store where it was purchased from the guy by L&M.
I come strolling into the store with Art ( Blakkstone Hexx Bass Player ) looking for a DMX lighting controller. I see Shane and Ranjit and say Hi hows it going ? Whats new? the reply was, well we got something very cool...

A 1969 Marshall JMP 50 watt Plexi! Its the 1987 circuit in Red Tolex. They say timing is everything. When I was in the sound room playing it cranked it started to draw attention. There were at least 4-6 people lined up behind me waiting to see if it was sold. Some guys came right in the sound room to have a look and ask me straight up... Are you buying it? Are you taking it home?

YES I DID








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG] 



Its an early 69 so it still has the actual plexiglass front and back facia. There have been a couple of things done to it nothing major. Still has original tranny's and all the important tone defining components. It is 98% original. Tubes, bias caps, and cord have been replaced. The HT fuse was moved from the board to the back facia and a fuse holder was installed. Thinking about getting screen grid resisters installed, which I will do myself.
Its sounds fantastic. Everyone that heard it at L&M said it was the best sounding amp they have heard. These 50 watt plexi's have a great reputation for tone. Many recordings have been made with them. For me it's a great find a once in a life time purchase. This is the first one I could actually touch in my 46 years. The red tolex ups the cool factor. I will use it to record and pass it on to one of my children.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## numb41

[/URL]
From left,
1973 100 watt Superbass
1977 JMP 2204
top: 1970 JMP 50
2x recent 1960BHW cabinets


----------



## Disbeat

1972 Orange OR120
1976 Marshall JMP 2203

Will try and post a picture later


----------



## gtone

numb41 said:


> [/URL]
> From left,
> 1973 100 watt Superbass
> 1977 JMP 2204
> top: 1970 JMP 50
> 2x recent 1960BHW cabinets



That's some righteous vintage Marshall-ness there broseph Jim!! Love the grainy pic too - adds to the vintage vibe of those amps.


----------



## Budda

Ugh, I need more vintage marshall in my life. I think the next will be a JMP, but maybe JTM?

I have a JCM800 2203 from '83 now, and an 84(?) matching cab with G12-65's. It's going through an Orange PPC412 now though.

My computer is being weird and not opening up the attachment feature, despite me clicking on it. I'll add a pic later.


----------



## numb41

Disbeat said:


> 1972 Orange OR120
> 1976 Marshall JMP 2203
> 
> Will try and post a picture later


seen them, played them, loved them


----------



## Budda

I would love to hear a vintage Orange, simply out of curiosity. I did not like the earlier rockerverb I tried in Barrie. I did however love the AD140 (discontinued) that resides at the jamspace we used to use.


----------



## numb41

Budda said:


> I would love to hear a vintage Orange, simply out of curiosity. I did not like the earlier rockerverb I tried in Barrie. I did however love the AD140 (discontinued) that resides at the jamspace we used to use.


Terry's OR120 is the real deal


----------



## Disbeat

I've owned a couple Rockerverbs, a Thunderverb, an AD30 and played a friends Rocker 30.
None of them compare to my OR120, crushing tone, nothing compares to it. If you ever make it out to Halifax we'll hang out and I'll let ya rip it, it was a game changer for me.



Budda said:


> I would love to hear a vintage Orange, simply out of curiosity. I did not like the earlier rockerverb I tried in Barrie. I did however love the AD140 (discontinued) that resides at the jamspace we used to use.


----------



## Budda

Deal!

I wonder how the OR compares to the AD140 I tried. Honestly the only orange I've tried and liked (ive tried two).

I know orange has a custom shop, but I dont have our rep's email...


----------



## Disbeat

I played a custom shop OR50, really nice amp and I know loud is loud but there is just something about the really high powered ones that just appeal to me. Even the Marshall's, I had a bunch of 50 watters til I got
my last 2203 and they just bring the thunder. So much extra bottom end, and really they aren't that much louder then the 50 watters.
You need to try one of these and also get your hands on an old Hiwatt, another game changer. Once I get another Hiwatt I'll have the perfect trifecta for my tastes and life will be complete.





Budda said:


> Deal!
> 
> I wonder how the OR compares to the AD140 I tried. Honestly the only orange I've tried and liked (ive tried two).
> 
> I know orange has a custom shop, but I dont have our rep's email...


----------



## Budda

I know someone in town with a hiwatt, but he just went to italy for a bit. I did try one in chicago to try the strymon dig, and was getting GAS pains.


----------



## fernieite

The only vintage amps I have at the moment are a 1948 Supro Supreme (1 x 10, dual 6V6) and a 1964 Fender Pro (1 X 15, dual 6L6)
I have a picture on my computer, but it looks like I can't post it in this reply. :confusion:


----------



## fernieite




----------



## fernieite

FWIW, the 18 watt now has a darker tolex and the EC Collins grill cloth. I'll take some more pics eventually.


----------



## J0hnnyCanuck

This is my Dad's 1962 Harmony Amp and my 1974 Roland Space Echo re201:


----------



## keithb7

A few from last summer, out sunning themselves.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Nice amps, but tell us about that burst! Looks gorgeous!




fernieite said:


>


----------



## keithb7

Oops.


----------



## cboutilier

Anyone who's checked out my repair threads has already seen lots of these two amps, but here they are again. Vintage Canadian mojo.

The little one is a Pine/Pepco Model 211 as far as I know. Circa 1965, although I haven't been able to definitively date it. Single 6V6, 5Y3 rectified, 12AX7 preamp. a pair of 6AV6's and a 12AU7 driving the footswitchable Reverb and Tremolo. Single tone control. I don't have it working yet, so I can't comment on sound.

The big boy is a 1973 Riviera 730, made my Pepco. Twin 6V6 output, 5AR4 rectified, and a quartet of 12AX7's on the preamp side of things. Footswitchable reverb and tremolo. Bright switch and two knob tone control. It sounds amazing! Thundering bass, and almost too much high end. 

The cabinet, I believe is a mid 60's Riviera 725 cabinet. Closed back plywood construction, single 8 ohm 15" Jensen/ Radio Speakers of Canada Concert EMC1500. Sounds amazing through the 730 and my Valve Jr head.


----------



## silvertonebetty

1979 mesa boogie mark2a 1x15 electrovoice speaker. 100watt. This thing is the bomb
















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I have a 98% original 1969 Marshall JMP 50 watt "Plexi".
I've had it for over a year now. Goes without saying it's a stellar sounding amp.
Photos... including gut shot on my facebook page for anyone interested.









edited today March 14 2019 to add photo.


----------



## cboutilier

I just missed out on a deal on an early 70s Riviera 725 head. Looks identical to my 730, with the block lettering and the piping, but with out the trem and verb


----------



## bolero

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> I have a 98% original 1969 Marshall JMP 50 watt "Plexi".
> I've had it for over a year now. Goes without saying it's a stellar sounding amp.
> Photos... including gut shot on my facebook page for anyone interested.


screw facebook! 

please post a direct link to the pics here?

facebook is like an inbred version of the internet. why do I need to register to view stuff, and have my data tracked & used for their advertising?


----------



## marcos

Unfortunatly most of the used amps i bought in the past have had issues. Two in the past year. So i decide to buy a new amp last week and enjoy not having problems.
It just drives me nuts when you plug in an amp and it hums, sizzles, crackles etc.. whether it be worn tubes, capacitors, speakers etc.. So for that reason, i may not buy another used one.


----------



## bzrkrage

'75 Fender Champ (SF)








Over 40 years, when do I get described as "vintage"?


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## keithb7

Just landed this 100% original 1959 5E3. 



















Sure sounds good. Still has all original parts. Caps and a grounded cord have been ordered. Carefully playing it a little bit here and there waiting
for parts to come in. I have been running it off a variac set at 110V AC. Signed by Lupe Lopez on a piece of masking tape inside the chassis.


----------



## cboutilier

keithb7 said:


> Just landed this 100% original 1959 5E3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds good. Still has all original parts. Caps and a grounded cord have been ordered. Carefully playing it a little bit here and there waiting
> for parts to come in. I have been running it off a variac set at 110V AC. Signed by Lupe Lopez on a piece of masking tape inside the chassis.


Man, that's in some shape!


----------



## bzrkrage

keithb7 said:


> Just landed this 100% original 1959 5E3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure sounds good. Still has all original parts. Caps and a grounded cord have been ordered. Carefully playing it a little bit here and there waiting
> for parts to come in. I have been running it off a variac set at 110V AC. Signed by Lupe Lopez on a piece of masking tape inside the chassis.


"Like" is just…not enough.
Been following the TDPRI thread.
"Love this amp" is the best expression I can give. Look forward to some sound clips Keith.


----------



## keithb7

Re my 1959 5E3. Thanks guys. There are many amazing factors that all lined up that put this story together. I was able to locate and land this amp in a remote area in Canada. The original owner bought it new in 1959. He's long gone. His son who's now retired and I would guess 68 or so, sold it to me. The original owner bought 2 tweed Fender amps in 1959. A high powered 6F8-A Twin, and this 5E3. Both staying in the family together all those years. The Twin and the Deluxe share the exact same year and month date codes on their tube charts. The Twin is still in the owners possession. I was able to see them both and take a few photos of them together. Here they are. What an amazing duo they make. A 1959 Twin is highly collectable and rare. As far as I can tell the Twin is one of, if not the highest, valued vintage Fender tube amp there is. The Twin also appears to be 100% stock. It took me 3 days to come down off the natural high I hit after finding and viewing both these amps together. I am still in contact with the owner and planning to help the owner properly authenticate and document the Twin. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I get
to be the person to do that. Taking the panels off and dating everything, with high quality photos. Hopefully I will be posting some great Twin photos in the future.


----------



## High/Deaf

WOW! Just wow!

If the Shamucks, errrrr, Canucks moved to Kamloops, would they be able to score like that? Great find.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong




----------



## keithb7

My 1959 Twin:


----------



## guitarman2

My 1965 Bassman

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Steve6D

I used to have a 1965 Showman with the 1x15" cabinet with a JBL-D130. I loved that amp, but it was a beast to move. I also had a 1970 Princeton that I used to record with; another great amp...


----------



## cboutilier

I guess I should add the new one to here! 

1973 Fender Super Reverb chassis in a head cabinet.


----------



## GuitarT

Just a little guy but this my 1966 Epiphone Pacemaker EA-50. I've owned it since 1978.


----------



## mhammer

keithb7 said:


> My 1959 Twin:


Looks like my Bassman, mouldy wood and all. Now I don't feel quite so bad. On the other hand, it appears your control panel has all the legending. Mine has remnants of legending that one can only recognize if you already know what's _supposed_ to be there. It'd be great if there was a service that could redo the control legending. On the other hand, the legending would be the cheapest and easiest part. The hard part would be removing and then replacing all the stuff in the way.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

mhammer said:


> Looks like my Bassman, mouldy wood and all. Now I don't feel quite so bad. On the other hand, it appears your control panel has all the legending. Mine has remnants of legending that one can only recognize if you already know what's _supposed_ to be there. It'd be great if there was a service that could redo the control legending. On the other hand, the legending would be the cheapest and easiest part. The hard part would be removing and then replacing all the stuff in the way.


Have you considered an overlay? Print out a duplicate on transparent film (overhead projector sheets) cut and put it on under the pot nuts; no biggie. Doesn't damage the original face and easy to remove; keep the graphic file and you can print out more later as needed. Pro tip: print it in negative so the ink is on the bottom and won't rub off with wear.


----------



## mhammer

Granny Gremlin said:


> Have you considered an overlay? Print out a duplicate on transparent film (overhead projector sheets) cut and put it on under the pot nuts; no biggie. Doesn't damage the original face and easy to remove; keep the graphic file and you can print out more later as needed. Pro tip: print it in negative so the ink is on the bottom and won't rub off with wear.


Still a lot of disassembly required.
But you raise an interesting idea. I should send in a letter to _Vintage Guitar_ or _Premier Guitar_ and inquire what the options are in such a case.


----------



## mhammer

I popped a note to Jeff Bober at Premier Guitar, and he replied: 
"> Hi Mark,
> 
> I personally don't know of any options for doing this, but I might suggest
> contacting anyone who makes repro's to see if they would be interested in
> re-screening your panel. Just a thought.
> 
> Good luck and Have a Great Day,
> 
> Jeff Bober"

Sent a note to Zac Childs at Vintage Guitar this afternoon. We'll see if he replies and what he says.


----------



## sammyr

you could theoretically get a company that does faceplates to make a reproduction for you. offhand I know mojotone does custom plates Custom Control Panels - Get a Quote. As well you could go to your local engraver or laser cutting shop and get them to to cut a metal control panel to fit over the existing one. All you would need to do is take measurements and draw up a vector file and you have some pretty good options.


----------



## keithb7

mhammer said:


> Looks like my Bassman, mouldy wood and all. Now I don't feel quite so bad. On the other hand, it appears your control panel has all the legending. Mine has remnants of legending that one can only recognize if you already know what's _supposed_ to be there. It'd be great if there was a service that could redo the control legending. On the other hand, the legending would be the cheapest and easiest part. The hard part would be removing and then replacing all the stuff in the way.


Yes the control lettering was mostly still there. It was pretty rough though. I pulled a few pots to change them. Also took the rusty nuts and washers off and cleaned them up with a wire brush. Followed by a light coat of gun oil.
Re-lettering the panel may hurt resale value. Keep that in mind. Here is mine before I cleaned it up.


----------



## sambonee

I've not posted this before. It's my 1958 Ampeg Gulietti branded amp. 

It was restored by Moratto amp shop. It really sounds so amazing. Great clean and rock tones. 


It's got 2 channels with tone and vol. original speaker. About 15 watts.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I've had this amp for little over two years now. Just finished some work to it about 6 weeks ago and it is now 99% . I left one capacitor which is slightly off spec alone as I like how this amp sounds currently. 
I also gigged it about a month ago and plan on gigging it a lot more this fall and winter.



Lemmy Hangslong said:


>


----------



## Davestp1

66 Vibrolux Reverb, 69 Champ, 62 Tremolux


----------



## Frenchy99

Here is my 1960 Valco Supro 1615T 24 Watts tube amp with 15'" speaker and Custom Tremolo for some Led Zep sound ! 

The Supro sports

3 X 12AX7 in the pre amp
2 X 1959 RCA 7027A power tubes
and a 1959 RCA 5U4GB tube rectifier.

Pure heaven....


----------



## fernieite

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## loudtubeamps

sammyr said:


> you could theoretically get a company that does faceplates to make a reproduction for you. As well you could go to your local engraver or laser cutting shop and get them to to cut a metal control panel to fit over the existing one. All you would need to do is take measurements and draw up a vector file and you have some pretty good options.


 I have my panel plates made locally at a shop that does trophies, engraving, etc. 
The design, I do up on my desktop and the image is transferred to the printer at the shop.
The process is called dye sublimation printing.
Metal Prints 
The image is printed on to thin sheets of aluminum....very sharp and defined print quality..quite durable and very cost effective.


----------



## loudtubeamps

A couple of pages of vintage and not so vintage amp porn here...

Amp Porn by loudtubeamps


----------



## pckpat

Little late to the party,but...I just figured out how to retieve my pics fromPhotobucket after they shut down the old accts.from 3rd party hosting.
A few older ones here,but the 800's and the TSL have moved on to be replaced by others. The Hiwatt is a '77, the Park a '79, the Matamp a '75, (my '74 Marshall SL was at the tech's). The one on the far right is actually a RI Plexi on top of a newer 1960AX.
A few of the missing years are filled in by some Canadian and American oldies, but I don't have their pics on my laptop.


----------



## bzrkrage

pckpat said:


> Little late to the party,but...I just figured out how to retieve my pics fromPhotobucket after they shut down the old accts.from 3rd party hosting.
> A few older ones here,but the 800's and the TSL have moved on to be replaced by others. The Hiwatt is a '77, the Park a '79, the Matamp a '75, (my '74 Marshall SL was at the tech's). The one on the far right is actually a RI Plexi on top of a newer 1960AX.
> A few of the missing years are filled in by some Canadian and American oldies, but I don't have their pics on my laptop.
> View attachment 105273


"Hey guys! Some crazy guy just LEFT a whole heap of fine amps in the drive way!!"
;p


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## Farmboyjo

I'd love to drive down the street and see those amps outside like that! Just not right next door to my house...


----------



## sambonee

fernieite said:


> Okay, I'm done.
> 
> View attachment 41793


Is that pro a 2x12" or something else? I like it.


----------



## fernieite

Hey man - it's a 1x15"combo. 2 x 6L6 power tubes (40 watts) Great black face sounds!


----------



## cboutilier

fernieite said:


> Hey man - it's a 1x15"combo. 2 x 6L6 power tubes (40 watts) Great black face sounds!


Awesome amps. Basically a 1x15 Bandmaster, or a Vibroverb minus the reverb.


----------



## fernieite

Yeah, I've heard that Vibroverb comparison before. I think that's correct.
Here's a link to my actual amp. I bought it from David at The Tonequest Report many years ago.

http://www.mercurymagnetics.com/pages/news/ToneQuest/_2008/TQRJUL08.pdf


----------



## Lull

Here's my 1962 Supro 1688TN 2x12:


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Man, I took these pics back in Aug 2016 and just kept forgetting to posting them. Here's my studio partner's vintage Kalamazoo (Gibson) Model 2. She's a screamer (not sure if it's the speaker or what, but put your dog outside if you gonna dime it).


----------



## Frenchy99

A week and a half ago I went to buy a bass and came back with lots of goodies... One of these was an early 60`s Symphonic MA-7 amp... Nice little thing... 3 to 5 watts.. nice sound... love these old tube amps...


----------



## Frenchy99

Dont see these to often...


----------



## bolero

careful with that....50L6 tube means no power transformer/the chassis can be live & dangerous 

don't touch something else that is grounded

that is how Keith Relf died


----------



## Frenchy99

bolero said:


> careful with that....50L6 tube means no power transformer/the chassis can be live & dangerous
> 
> don't touch something else that is grounded
> 
> that is how Keith Relf died


Thanks...

I was thinking of buying the isolation transformer that you plug directly to the wall outlet so you can use with all your tranformeless amps, one for all your amps. I have other small Pine Pepco amps that are the same...

The sound these make is worth the investment...


----------



## bigskizzy

'57 Champ


----------



## cboutilier

I reworked my cabinet again on my '75 Vibroclone Super. It's now 20" tall. At 23" it was uncomfortable to carry up stairs.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BjdE03RHjKyCN8KCSTpUS6GpFhLwqOU8DSkuEw0/


----------



## Analogman

Here’s my all original early 1965 Deluxe Reverb


----------



## bzrkrage

cboutilier said:


> I reworked my cabinet again on my '75 Vibroclone Super. It's now 20" tall. At 23" it was uncomfortable to carry up stairs.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjdE03RHjKyCN8KCSTpUS6GpFhLwqOU8DSkuEw0/


Any chance on a Re post? I can’t see the picture on my end.


----------



## sambonee

bolero said:


> careful with that....50L6 tube means no power transformer/the chassis can be live & dangerous
> 
> don't touch something else that is grounded
> 
> that is how Keith Relf died


I played with one once. While singing a blue spark shot off my lip. Burnt my lip. And the ground from the cavity to the bridge post in my guitar had melted off all the shielding. A few people in the first few rows came after to ask what happened as they saw the spark too. There was even a Smokey stain on the vintage reissue shure mic (the Elvis one ). I guess I was lucky.


----------



## cboutilier

bzrkrage said:


> Any chance on a Re post? I can’t see the picture on my end.


Working on it


----------



## cboutilier

cboutilier said:


> I reworked my cabinet again on my '75 Vibroclone Super. It's now 20" tall. At 23" it was uncomfortable to carry up stairs.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjdE03RHjKyCN8KCSTpUS6GpFhLwqOU8DSkuEw0/


----------



## johnnyshaka

cboutilier said:


>


Jesus, is that a dead buck in the living room?


----------



## cboutilier

johnnyshaka said:


> Jesus, is that a dead buck in the living room?


Nope. Thats my 96 pound Boxer.


----------



## jb welder

Frenchy99 said:


> I was thinking of buying the isolation transformer that you plug directly to the wall outlet so you can use with all your tranformeless amps, one for all your amps. I have other small Pine Pepco amps that are the same...


A wireless system for your guitar is another option to keep yourself safe. Also protects you if you're all good but the other guy (or mic) isn't, and you touch.


----------



## Frenchy99

jb welder said:


> A wireless system for your guitar is another option to keep yourself safe. Also protects you if you're all good but the other guy (or mic) isn't, and you touch.


I remember once going to my drummers place were I have a Traynor PA and speakers set up on a permanent basis but my drummer had gotten a free no-transformer amp and decided to try it out without telling anyone... He plugged my mic in it... I'm one of the singers and bass player... As soon as my lips touched the mic, fell to my ass and saw pure white for 5 seconds....

Nothing worst then getting shocked right in the lips !!!


----------



## jb welder

Ouch. No like!


----------



## audiorep2

And meanwhile in the Maritimes .....


----------



## keithb7

audiorep2 said:


> And meanwhile in the Maritimes .....
> View attachment 221488


No I don’t like this at all. This won’t do anything but fuel my gas. 

Wow. What a sight. Very very nice! Congrats and thanks for preserving these wonderful examples of Fender heritage.


----------



## Chitmo

Here's my pair. . 61 Princeton and 66 Deluxe.


----------



## Sneaky

Chitmo said:


> Here's my pair. . 61 Princeton and 66 Deluxe.
> View attachment 232224


Hey, Chitmo. Looks good. Although the photo in now gone, the Deluxe used to belong to the OP of this thread, back in 2006.


----------



## Chitmo

Sneaky said:


> Hey, Chitmo. Looks good. Although the photo in now gone, the Deluxe used to belong to the OP of this thread, back in 2006.


Neat 

I have the need for tweed now, dont suppose you have a 50s tremolux hiding in a closet?


----------



## Sneaky

Chitmo said:


> Neat
> 
> I have the need for tweed now, dont suppose you have a 50s tremolux hiding in a closet?


My Fenders are almost all gone.  

How about a 1982 Super Champ in a blonde 1x12 cab?


----------



## Chitmo

Sneaky said:


> My Fenders are almost all gone.
> 
> How about a 1982 Super Champ in a blonde 1x12 cab?


Cool amps, but I gave myself ulcers looking for 6C10 tubes once already.


----------



## Sneaky

Good point. When did they get so expensive?


----------



## audiorep2

Got these in a trade deal. 1962 Fender Super , 1964 Fender Concert and 1964 Martin 0 16NY.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Hi everyone I was away for a while and am updating with photos.
Here is my 1969 98% original Marshall JMP (Plexi)

I'm open to any discussion on this and other JMP/Plexi amps.
Any questions giv'r!


----------



## Chitmo

Added one to the pile 










66Deluxe, 62 Princeton and a the newest addition is a 58 super.


----------



## cboutilier

My Fender collection is a bit less exquisite than his, but I love my Silverfaces.


----------



## Chitmo

Sneaky said:


> Good point. When did they get so expensive?


Apparently they were only produced for less than a year........Guess the supply is running out.


----------



## Chitmo

cboutilier said:


> My Fender collection is a bit less exquisite than his, but I love my Silverfaces.


Next purchase is a fork lift?


----------



## cboutilier

Chitmo said:


> Next purchase is a fork lift?


I've got one of those electric lifts for taking people out of hospital beds and wheelchairs.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

cboutilier said:


> My Fender collection is a bit less exquisite than his, but I love my Silverfaces.


lol, that's a permanent disability claim if I ever saw one. Broken back from carrying and blown ears from using!

I had a silverface twin for a while for Rhodes use and it sounded great if you didn't mind not being able to hear your neighbours knocking .

C


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Looks like no one has posted one of these yet, so here is my 1965 (?) Gibson Skylark GA-5T. The only word I have is amazing.


----------



## cboutilier

Cardamonfrost said:


> lol, that's a permanent disability claim if I ever saw one. Broken back from carrying and blown ears from using!
> 
> I had a silverface twin for a while for Rhodes use and it sounded great if you didn't mind not being able to hear your neighbours knocking .
> 
> C


I had no issues hearing myself over the drums at practice this evening...


----------



## cboutilier

Last night at Gus's Pub was tone central.


----------



## Markus 1

sambonee said:


> I played with one once. While singing a blue spark shot off my lip. Burnt my lip. And the ground from the cavity to the bridge post in my guitar had melted off all the shielding. A few people in the first few rows came after to ask what happened as they saw the spark too. There was even a Smokey stain on the vintage reissue shure mic (the Elvis one ). I guess I was lucky.



There was likely a smokey stain in your underpants too


----------



## Markus 1

Cardamonfrost said:


> Looks like no one has posted one of these yet, so here is my 1965 (?) Gibson Skylark GA-5T. The only word I have is amazing.




I serviced one of these for a guy a few years back.
It is just incredible. Grab and go amp and dont need anything else for a small venue
Eats pedals all day


----------



## krall

Anybody like blondes? 1962 Fender Twin with the ooey gooey tube driven harmonic tremolo. One of only 500 made between 1960-'63:


----------



## sambonee

What GuitAt is that??


----------



## krall

sambonee said:


> What GuitAt is that??


Near mint ‘73 Tele.


----------



## sambonee

Isn’t it amazing how a classic fender guitar sounds through a classics fender amp. No words can describe. Leo really was a genius. 

Hope you’re doing ok / better mon ami. Cheers.


----------



## keithb7

Another Blonde Twin over here. My 1963. Harmonic trem. Very cool amps.


----------



## krall

Awesome! What’s the serial on yours?


----------



## sambonee

How many watts are these? Would you say these amps have the same tremolo system as the brown super?


----------



## krall

sambonee said:


> How many watts are these? Would you say these amps have the same tremolo system as the brown super?


They’re 80+ watts. I believe it’s the same trem system. Univibe-ish.


----------



## skiddypop

My 1962 Gibson’s RVT 19 Falcon


----------



## tonewoody

audiorep2 said:


> And meanwhile in the Maritimes .....
> View attachment 221488


Maritimes? Is that near JBL city?


----------



## tonewoody

cboutilier said:


>


Boxer: Does this Vibroclone make my ass look fat?

What? Who said that? Your ass looks fabulous...


----------



## cboutilier

tonewoody said:


> Boxer: Does this Vibroclone make my ass look fat?
> 
> What? Who said that? Your ass looks fabulous...


Haha! I've since bought a Twin to make him feel thinner.


----------



## keithb7

cboutilier said:


> My Fender collection is a bit less exquisite than his, but I love my Silverfaces.


Somehow I missed the fact that you picked up a Twin R. What year is it? How are you liking that Twin Rev compared to the Super? I have owned both in the past as well.


----------



## cboutilier

keithb7 said:


> Somehow I missed the fact that you picked up a Twin R. What year is it? How are you liking that Twin Rev compared to the Super? I have owned both in the past as well.


She's a 1975 my friend purchased new. I love the Twin. When I want cleaner scooped cleans, and tighter bass I go twin. When I want a little more hairy mids I go souper.


----------



## Hammertone

Only 70 years old or thereabouts, so I guess it's vintage. Goes to 100 - Nigel would be proud:


----------



## fernieite

Here's what I have these days. A nice _variety pack._ 5, 12, 18, 20 and 40 watt combos. 1940s, 50s, 60s and 70. 8", 10", 12" and 15" speakers. (Field coil, alnico, and ceramic / Jensen, Rola and Celestion) 6L6, 6V6, el84 and 7591 output tubes. All of the amps are loaded with old glass...
- The echoplex is an early 70s ep3 blacktop.


----------



## cboutilier

keithb7 said:


> Somehow I missed the fact that you picked up a Twin R. What year is it? How are you liking that Twin Rev compared to the Super? I have owned both in the past as well.


The Twin Reverb is now my best friend. I haven't played a show without it in a year.


----------



## keithb7

@cboutilier Yes, no doubt they are fantastic amps. I still own my '72 TR. 

My current band project has not been assembled to accommodate electric guitars and tube amps. Unfortunately, I directed the project this direction for a number of reasons. Protecting my hearing was a big one. The lack of louder, bigger gig opportunities was another. The lack of tolerance of SPL levels by the average audience age that we perform for, was another. Lugging larger gear and complicated PA systems around another reason. I almost needed an electrical engineering degree to set up the PA properly each gig. I somehow shouldered the burden as I showed a keen interest in setting up the PA properly, and understanding it. It became too much work for me. So after that band dissolved, I reformed another. This time I formed a simpler, lighter, easier, lower volume band. So far it's been working out very well. Well received and we've been as busy as we want to.

I digress, I do miss the opportunity to play my TR out once in a while.


----------



## Gretsch6120

Okay I’m gonna be a rebel and post this kustom, it’s solid state, it’s old and cool


----------



## Markus 1

Gretsch6120 said:


> Okay I’m gonna be a rebel and post this kustom, it’s solid state, it’s old and cool
> View attachment 337052


Oh man!!!!. I had one like this and a matching 15 inch cab. Waaaay back late 80s


----------



## terminalvertigo

Hypothetical Question:

You've decided three amps is perfect for your rig/setup/home/future


You've acquired

1 - 1967 Princeton Reverb
2 - 2017 Vox AC15HW60 (made in England HW AC15)
3-

What is 3?


----------



## Buzz

Tweed Deluxe? Some Canadian made amp Garnet, Traynor?


----------



## Paul Running

Custom design to your liking.


----------



## tonewoody

terminalvertigo said:


> Hypothetical Question:
> 
> You've decided three amps is perfect for your rig/setup/home/future
> 
> 
> You've acquired
> 
> 1 - 1967 Princeton Reverb
> 2 - 2017 Vox AC15HW60 (made in England HW AC15)
> 3-
> 
> What is 3?


3-Tweed Deluxe
or
3-a second Princeton Reverb!


----------



## Paul Running

Harmony H305 with original iron. The rest has been experimented on for the last 15 years. Presently, operating with 2 X 6CZ5 from hybrid power supply (silicon to the plates and the rest from 5Y3, CLC filter with series 150V VR tube to the screens...can be tweaked for 20W clean, after that she overloads very quickly.


----------



## cboutilier

terminalvertigo said:


> Hypothetical Question:
> 
> You've decided three amps is perfect for your rig/setup/home/future
> 
> 
> You've acquired
> 
> 1 - 1967 Princeton Reverb
> 2 - 2017 Vox AC15HW60 (made in England HW AC15)
> 3-
> 
> What is 3?


Tweed Bassman or Twin, Brown Deluxe, 18W Marshall, Bluesbreaker


----------



## Bigsby1967

Here’s my three Tweeds.
‘59 Fender Deluxe
‘60 Gibson GA18T Explorer 
‘57 National Sportsman


----------



## Strat-O-Mechanical

Here’s my 1962 Concert. I have the original Oxford speakers, but they need reconing. I’ve had this amp for 21 years and never bonded with it much. It turns out that the Jensen RI C10Q speakers I had in it were just not a good match (very brittle sounding). I put a mixed set of Alessandro GA10 SC-59/SC-64 in it recently and now I LOVE it.


----------



## RBlakeney

Strat-O-Mechanical said:


> Here’s my 1962 Concert. I have the original Oxford speakers, but they need reconing. I’ve had this amp for 21 years and never bonded with it much. It turns out that the Jensen RI C10Q speakers I had in it were just not a good match (very brittle sounding). I put a mixed set of Alessandro GA10 SC-59/SC-64 in it recently and now I LOVE it.


I have one of these(mines a 63) and it’s one of my favourite“no one else is home” amps.


----------



## JohnPaulD

Wow Some real beauties here. I had a mint '63 tuxedo Princeton that I let go. Will forever regret it😞


----------



## ABCarlson

My 1966 Super Reverb is my main rig. In amazing shape and has 4 original CTS alnicos. Why am I entertaining unloading it for an ODS build?


----------



## MarkM

Bigsby1967 said:


> View attachment 367522
> Here’s my three Tweeds.
> ‘59 Fender Deluxe
> ‘60 Gibson GA18T Explorer
> ‘57 National Sportsman


That lower left amp looks like I feel some days!


----------



## Bigsby1967

MarkM said:


> That lower left amp looks like I feel some days!


Me too! Fortunately it always sounds great, unlike me.


----------



## Twiz

Really digging vintage Ampegs the last few years. They're nothing if not unique. Here's my '59/60 Mercury.


----------



## silvertonebetty

A 79 Mesa and 74 twin


----------



## diyfabtone

69 YBA-3
71' Princeton
73 YBA-1
73 YGL-3a


----------



## gtrguy

Finally finding some time (and motivation!) to give this oldie some attention. It’s been on the to-do list for quite a few years.



















The tweed was stripped and it was “recovered” before I got it in a nasty fake leather. Ordered some parts today and hopefully dig in to it next week and address the electronic side of things while I decide what to do about the cosmetics.


----------



## diyfabtone

I think Tweed would look fine! ;-)


----------



## silvertonebetty

My 79 Mesa mk IIA and my 74 fender twin reverb .
Now I need a vintage vox ac30 🤣


----------



## audiorep2

My 1961 Champ . As a university student, I bought it around 1973 from Gord Taylor Music in Guelph for $ 75.00 . Had to pay over several month installments .














The Champ in action around 1979 , Multicultural Festival in Guelph .


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Carvin X 100 B, what many called the JCM 800 Killer.

You could get a JCM 800 or Mesa Boogie Mark 4 sound with the X 100 B's active 5 band Eq.


----------



## MarkM

AJ6stringsting said:


> Carvin X 100 B, what many called the JCM 800 Killer.
> 
> You could get a JCM 800 or Mesa Boogie Mark 4 sound with the X 100 B's active 5 band Eq.


Mothers Music in Edmonton carried Carvin in the early 90’s and I drooled over their amps. I had four sons in the early 90’s so that wasn’t achievable. Not many Carvin amps around here used. Did manage to pick up one of their guitars, it’s an 89 all maple neck thru with a FR.


----------



## Torren61

I bought a 1953 Fender Champ chassis from a Reverb seller. It was housed in a really crappy homemade cabinet so I asked him to just send the chassis. I made a mistake though because I should have asked for the leather handle and nameplate (which he declined to sell me afterward... grrr).

I took it to my local amp tech. I wanted to ONLY replace parts that were out of tolerances. He replaced some caps and, disappointingly, didn't properly wire in the three prong cord that was already there. After some smarter people than me looked at these pictures, they instructed me on the procedure to make it safer and I completed that job myself.

Anyway, here are some pics:




























That piece of tape has the signature of "Lupe" on it. Lupe is who wired my amp back in '52-'53.


----------



## Torren61

I couldn't find an original cabinet so I had to have one made but NOBODY makes them. I contacted Peter Mather of Mather Cabs and he agreed to take a shot at making the cab. He really did a great job. The cab came with a leather handle but I had to source the nameplate.





































I installed a six inch Weber speaker and wired it with a jack that allows me to run an extension cabinet. When I plug in a speaker cable, it bypasses the Weber and when I remove the cable, the Weber is again engaged.










I haven't figured out a proper way of mounting the jack, yet. I'd hate to have to drill a hole in the chassis but that may be my only option.


----------



## Torren61

Here's a shot of the rewiring that I did. I removed the "death cap" and moved the power wiring around.

Before:










After:










I have been playing this amp for awhile and I have to admit, I was a bit disappointed. The six inch Weber didn't really sound that good. It sounded like a toy. Then, I was playing it and suddenly everything changed. It was like night and day. One minute it sounded cheap and the next minute, it sounded GREAT. The speaker broke in while I was playing it. Now the amp sounds SO sweet. I mean, it's still a six inch speaker but it sounds very full and larger than what I was expecting from the start.

Anyway, that's my '53 Champ sympathetic restoration. I'm in it for around $1600 USD.


----------



## 2N1305

Torren61 said:


> ...
> The speaker broke it while I was playing it. Now the amp sounds SO sweet...


I take it you meant "the speaker broke IN while I was playing".

I would have thought it would take longer for that to happen than just a few minutes, or hours.

By the way you adding a pic of Lupe is a great idea! Lovely amplifier,, the cabinet is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Torren61

2N1305 said:


> I take it you meant "the speaker broke IN while I was playing".
> 
> I would have thought it would take longer for that to happen than just a few minutes, or hours.
> 
> By the way you adding a pic of Lupe is a great idea! Lovely amplifier,, the cabinet is absolutely amazing.


Lol, I missed that and edited. Yes, the speaker broke IN. The speaker took weeks to break in but I wasn't playing it continuously. I'd estimate it took every bit of 20 hours of playing time.

Thanks for the compliments! Peter Mather did such a great job. I'd hire him again in a heartbeat. Isn't that wild about Ms. Lopez? If any of you other folks have a vintage Fender amp with a "Lupe" signature inside, that's her.


----------



## 2N1305

I love all that vintage stuff, with pictures of the actual people, 50 to 100 years prior, and their creation is still in existence, still working. Try and hope for that with today's stuff... not likely!


----------



## Torren61

2N1305 said:


> I love all that vintage stuff, with pictures of the actual people, 50 to 100 years prior, and their creation is still in existence, still working. Try and hope for that with today's stuff... not likely!


You know, that's EXACTLY right. That little '53 Champ is still being used 69 years after Ms. Lopez wired it because it is a simple design that was built solidly. Any person competent with troubleshooting electronics experience could easily repair that amp. Not so with many PCB amps because they aren't built to repair or to even last. They're built for obsolescence so you have to buy another in a few years. I consider those "landfill" amps because that's exactly where they'll end up and that Champ is likely to be used for another 50 years or more.

I have a collection of vintage amps and, when I play them, they're all behind a Variac where the voltage is 110 to 115 volts.


----------



## 2N1305

He he! right?!
I wonder if it ever crossed her mind that the little, let's call it "startup" company of Fender she worked for would one day be known as one of the most influential and popular, not to mention enduring musical instrument companies on the planet?

That one of those little basic amplifiers she made would one day soon be worth more than the monthly (maybe annual? I don't know!) salary she made?

Ah Gosh Mr Fender, if you hadn't been there, MUSIC WOULD HAVE SUCKED! and hats off to them all who did their job right, like Ms Lopez.

As you said, simple technology that is easy to keep alive. Simply amazing, old technology.


----------



## MarkM

Torren61 said:


> I bought a 1953 Fender Champ chassis from a Reverb seller. It was housed in a really crappy homemade cabinet so I asked him to just send the chassis. I made a mistake though because I should have asked for the leather handle and nameplate (which he declined to sell me afterward... grrr).
> 
> I took it to my local amp tech. I wanted to ONLY replace parts that were out of tolerances. He replaced some caps and, disappointingly, didn't properly wire in the three prong cord that was already there. After some smarter people than me looked at these pictures, they instructed me on the procedure to make it safer and I completed that job myself.
> 
> Anyway, here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 421944
> 
> 
> View attachment 421946
> 
> 
> View attachment 421947
> 
> 
> That piece of tape has the signature of "Lupe" on it. Lupe is who wired my amp back in '52-'53.
> 
> View attachment 421955
> 
> 
> View attachment 421956


That bad bou goes to 12!!!!


----------



## Torren61

gtrguy said:


> Finally finding some time (and motivation!) to give this oldie some attention. It’s been on the to-do list for quite a few years.
> 
> View attachment 405645
> 
> 
> View attachment 405659
> 
> 
> The tweed was stripped and it was “recovered” before I got it in a nasty fake leather. Ordered some parts today and hopefully dig in to it next week and address the electronic side of things while I decide what to do about the cosmetics.


Send it to Peter Mather


----------



## PatrickD

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Here are my 2 babies:
> 
> 1964 Princeton
> 1966 Deluxe


sweet!!

Mine:

1964 Bassman (pre-CBS)
1966 Pro Reverb (to die for)


----------

